# lower grill



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

hi, does anyone know where i can get a trendz lower billet grill for my altima????? I have the trendz grill and need the match


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I am not aware of a Trenz lower but Precision has one that might match. You can see it here


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks, I already saw that and my design grill is the one on that page but the trendz billet. Its a little different than that.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I have the lower precision grille for sale if you change your mind. 50$ plush shipping. Had it on my car for 2 months.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Altima8GA---the lower grill you have for sale, do you have a pic of your car showing the grill? I may as well just buy it off you.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

No, I don't have a picture with it on there. Didn't have it on long enough to take pictures. You can try www.southwestautoworks.com . I know they have a picture of it with both the upper and lower.


----------

